# Microsoft Multiple Products JPEG Processing Buffer Overflow (Highly critical)



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Microsoft Multiple Products JPEG Processing Buffer Overflow
Vulnerability

SECUNIA ADVISORY ID:
SA12528

VERIFY ADVISORY:
http://secunia.com/advisories/12528/

CRITICAL:
Highly critical

IMPACT:
System access

WHERE:
From remote

OPERATING SYSTEM:
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Datacenter Edition
http://secunia.com/product/1175/
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition
http://secunia.com/product/1174/
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition
http://secunia.com/product/1173/
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition
http://secunia.com/product/1176/
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
http://secunia.com/product/16/
Microsoft Windows XP Professional
http://secunia.com/product/22/

SOFTWARE:
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.x
http://secunia.com/product/667/
Microsoft Digital Image Pro 7.x
http://secunia.com/product/3900/
Microsoft Digital Image Pro 9.x
http://secunia.com/product/3901/
Microsoft Digital Image Suite 9.x
http://secunia.com/product/3903/
Microsoft Frontpage 2002
http://secunia.com/product/26/
Microsoft Greetings 2002
http://secunia.com/product/3899/
Microsoft Internet Explorer 6
http://secunia.com/product/11/
Microsoft Office 2003 Professional Edition
http://secunia.com/product/2276/
Microsoft Office 2003 Small Business Edition
http://secunia.com/product/2277/
Microsoft Office 2003 Standard Edition
http://secunia.com/product/2275/
Microsoft Office 2003 Student and Teacher Edition
http://secunia.com/product/2278/
Microsoft Office XP
http://secunia.com/product/23/
Microsoft Outlook 2002
http://secunia.com/product/34/
Microsoft Outlook 2003
http://secunia.com/product/3292/
Microsoft Picture It! 2002
http://secunia.com/product/1721/
Microsoft Picture It! 7.x
http://secunia.com/product/3898/
Microsoft Picture It! 9.x
http://secunia.com/product/3902/
Microsoft PowerPoint 2002
http://secunia.com/product/2223/
Microsoft Producer for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2003
http://secunia.com/product/3904/
Microsoft Project 2002
http://secunia.com/product/157/
Microsoft Project 2003
http://secunia.com/product/3170/
Microsoft Publisher 2002
http://secunia.com/product/30/
Microsoft Visio 2002
http://secunia.com/product/1091/
Microsoft Visio 2003
http://secunia.com/product/1092/
Microsoft Visual Studio .NET 2002
http://secunia.com/product/1087/
Microsoft Visual Studio .NET 2003
http://secunia.com/product/1086/
Microsoft Word 2002
http://secunia.com/product/2150/

DESCRIPTION:
Nick DeBaggis has reported a vulnerability in multiple Microsoft
products, which can be exploited by malicious people to compromise a
user's system.

The vulnerability in caused due to a boundary error within the GDI+
JPEG Parsing component (Gdiplus.dll). This can be exploited to cause
a buffer overflow by tricking a user into viewing a specially crafted
JPEG image with any application using the vulnerable component for
JPEG image processing.

Successful exploitation allows execution of arbitrary code with the
privileges of the user.

The following products are affected:
* Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
* Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1
* Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003
* Microsoft Windows Server 2003
* Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition
* Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3
* Microsoft Office 2003
* Microsoft Project 2002 Service Pack 1 (all versions)
* Microsoft Project 2003 (all versions)
* Microsoft Visio 2002 Service Pack 2 (all versions)
* Microsoft Visio 2003 (all versions)
* Microsoft Visual Studio .NET 2002
* Microsoft Visual Studio .NET 2003
* Microsoft .NET Framework version 1.0 SDK Service Pack 2
* Microsoft Picture It! 2002 (all versions)
* Microsoft Greetings 2002
* Microsoft Picture It! version 7.0 (all versions)
* Microsoft Digital Image Pro version 7.0
* Microsoft Picture It! version 9 (all versions, including Picture
It! Library)
* Microsoft Digital Image Pro version 9
* Microsoft Digital Image Suite version 9
* Microsoft Producer for Microsoft Office PowerPoint (all versions)
* Microsoft Platform SDK Redistributable: GDI+
* Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1
* Microsoft .NET Framework version 1.0 Service Pack 2
* Microsoft .NET Framework version 1.1

NOTE: Office 2003 Service Pack 1, Visio 2003 Service Pack 1, and
Project 2003 Service Pack 1 are NOT affected. Also note that Windows
XP Service Pack 2 is NOT vulnerable, but systems running this version
may still be affected if a vulnerable Office, Visio, or Project
application is installed.

NOTE: Systems may also still be vulnerable if an installed third
party application has installed the vulnerable component and uses it
for JPEG image processing.

SOLUTION:
Microsoft has issued patches (see original vendor advisory).

PROVIDED AND/OR DISCOVERED BY:
Nick DeBaggis

ORIGINAL ADVISORY:
MS04-028 (KB833987):
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-028.mspx

OTHER REFERENCES:
KB article describing a tool, which can identify vulnerable
components on a system:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;873374


----------

